# Plumbing Repair Drywall Repair - What a mess



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I took on another small job today. Recently I had advertised our kitchen cabinets on our fishing forum (2coolfishing.com) and one fellow asked me last week if I had any doors left. He explained that he had opened up a wall to fix a leak in the bathroom and his wife wanted a door put in so they could access the plumbing, and she could store her cleaning supplies in the void between the walls.

After several email exchanges, I learned he is 75 years old, got bad knees, and today he said he was recently diagnosed with Parkinson's disease. Dang it. So much for his custom rod building ability. That's out the window.

I have included a pic of his current situation he sent me.

Today I went to see him and his lovely wife. I took a raised panel door left over from our kitchen remodel, a hand full of 2x4's precut to 14 1/2 inches and some plywood pieces. His problem was the drywall was cut where there wasn't anything to support a new patch. No problem. I can fix that.

We looked at his mess and I told him I brought some stuff to fix up the wall for a new drywall patch. He said before you start, how much are you going to charge. I may not have the money to pay you. I said there is no charge for our friendly service. He couldn't believe it. Well, that is how it's going to be.

I had already made up my mind to help him recover from the mess that been created without charging a single penny. I have a door, material to block up the wall and I bet I can find a $10 bill to buy some sheet rock.

Just paying it forward. When we were remodeling our kitchen, I tried on several occasions to get my wife's nephew to come out to do some electrical work but he never came. My step daughter works for Kinder Morgan and she put me in touch with one of their electricians. He stopped by a few days later after work and brought his co-worker. They knocked out the electrical circuit run in about an hour. When I tried to pay them, they wouldn't take any money. I don't know the last time a complete stranger did a deed like that for us. They were a couple of really nice guys.

So, that is what I am going to do. Pay it forward.

Today, it didn't take but a few minutes to put in several filler blocks and a piece of 1/2 inch plywood so I would have something to screw the drywall to. I have the door opening framed up and ready to go. When I get a few minutes, I will make a face frame for the door to attach to. And I plan to prime the door and frame so all they will have to do is paint it after it is installed.

The door and frame will just barely fit but it should look nice when I get through and get it caulked.

So that is my plan. I should be reporting back soon with some pics to share.

Sorry for the long write up. It means a lot to me to help them out.
I have included some drawings of my patch repair that I am planning. Still practicing with Sketchup.

The drawing with the frame and door dimensions will change. That was a preliminary drawing, but today I took the actual measurements of the opening so Now I can build the frame to fit.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks like you have it well in hand. Good for you helping out the old folks. Can't tell you how much free carpenter work I have done over the years. And I still build stuff for people,and repair furniture for free. I like to do that kind of thing, but ask me to split firewood and dig a ditch,thats a different story, my ole back can't handle that. 
Looks like you are progressing on sketchup better than I am.

Herb


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Well done Mike. I recently spent the day fitting Kitchen worktops for an ex-serviceman , at no charge . Pass it forward is the way forward !


Rog


----------



## Router Roman (Jun 7, 2012)

Mike,
Thanks for making my day. It restores my faith in humanity. My question, if you don't mind is this charitable heart learned or is it inherited. I have always wondered about that question.
Roman
S.E. Michigan


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey Mike...Kudos to you for a great gesture. And based on some of the projects you posted in the past, I have no doubt that the finished work will be exceptional. I applaud you.


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

*Way to Go!*

Mike,

That's what it really means to be a "Good neighbor"! It predates the insurance company jingle by hundreds, even thousands, of years!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you think that a 14 1/2" opening isn't going to be big enough you could cut a section off the bottom of the middle stud and bridge across the other 2 with a a lintel. Those studs are just interior framing , no bearing weight on them. A cripple under each end of the lintel is all you need and screws to hold it all together.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Those studs are just interior framing , no bearing weight on them..."
Dangerous assumption, Charles. They could just as easily be under the main beam, or carrying the load downward from a support structure on the second floor. But yeh, definitely on the header across the opening; I'd do that anyway considering a door is going in there. 

Mike, you're a Saint! 
http://www.ckokc.org/Websites/ckokc/images/st_michael.jpg


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Roman, to answer your question,it is taught to you at a young age.
I remember my dad doing things for others and telling me after he pulled a stranger out of the ditch, you might be broke down beside the road some day and need someone to stop and give you a hand.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone. No worries about the studs. They are fine as is. The door will fit perfectly.

I forgot to mention that I am going to make a shelf for the lady to sit her cleaning supplies on. I have some melamine shelving that should work just fine. I thought I would add several 3/4 blocks under it to raise it off the floor. And add a short guard on three sides so things can't tumble out of reach.

There is 9 inches of floor space so a board about 8x30 with a two inch high back and sides should fit through the opening and sit on the floor.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Router Roman said:


> Mike,
> Thanks for making my day. It restores my faith in humanity. My question, if you don't mind is this charitable heart learned or is it inherited. I have always wondered about that question.
> Roman
> S.E. Michigan


I don't know. It just came over me and I think it is the right thing to do. I may be in the same spot in a few years and would certainly appreciate the help.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done Mike!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Way to go, Mike. Each act of love adds one more plus in the good column at the pearly gates. :yes4:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I got the board for the storage shelf cut to length. When we get back from our road trip this weekend, I will put it together.

I figure this thing will fit in the void between the walls with a little room to spare and simply sit on the floor. It will make for a nice clean looking place for the lady to store her cleaning supplies. All white Melamine I have on hand.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Good to see a sense of helping others is being kept alive Mike.

A great project in any case....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Mike that was a very nice gesture . That guy must have been in disbelief lol


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Good for you - that's not a small job considering how fiddly it's going to be. It will mean a great deal to them.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Good one Mike.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

How very decent of you, Mike. There is such a feeling of pleasure derived when one puts himself "out" to help another. I can imagine the gratitude of the homeowner. Some of us do things for others when they possess the skills the others may not have. Kudos to you!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That will make for splendid access to the plumbing in the future if needed, useable space for the cleaning supplies in the meantime. 
Good job Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

And now for an update.

This morning I drove over to Doug's house and got him fixed up. I patched up the sheet rock, and applied mud and tape to hide the seams. Next, I reinstalled the base trim, and then attached the frame I had made for the opening. Last of all, we attached the door, complete with Blum soft close hinges. His wife is tickled.

Sadly, the shelf I had built is too deep and wouldn't fit. Apparently I forgot to rip it lengthwise. The length is perfect. The good thing is, his son will be able to rip it with the support boards in place. It is only about 1 1/2 inches too wide.

They are going to take care of finishing the project, caulk and paint once the mud dries and has been sanded.

I was pretty happy. The frame for the door just barely fit. The frame allows for a 1/2 inch overlay for the door all around.

They are very happy and I am glad I could help. Now it is time for a nap!


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

A touching story; good to see that we still have people that care in this world. Good use of space!


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Good job Mike. I like it when we can help those who have already put in the hard yards, and I guess you do as well. Well done. 

Darryl


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Good one Mike.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> And now for an update.
> 
> This morning I drove over to Doug's house and got him fixed up. I patched up the sheet rock, and applied mud and tape to hide the seams. Next, I reinstalled the base trim, and then attached the frame I had made for the opening. Last of all, we attached the door, complete with Blum soft close hinges. His wife is tickled.
> 
> ...


You will sleep good Mike, knowing you help out those in need. , Good job too.came out good.

Herb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> You will sleep good Mike, knowing you help out those in need. , Good job too.came out good.
> 
> Herb


Thanks all. Yes I will, Herb. Feeling pretty good right now...and drowsy.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I did a similar thing in our bthrm remod in 03, I left the drywall out behind the vanity and removed it behind one section of the the kit cabs for future repair


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

My new found friend sent me a photo. The job is complete. They have finished the sanding and painting.

Feeling the pride today.
Mike


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Better than original! Looks nice!


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Good to see a job like this completely finished. Too often voluntary jobs don't get the final touches.


----------



## csscouter (Feb 21, 2015)

What a nice thing to do for someone. You've already paid it forward for me (but please don't let that stop you!).


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

csscouter said:


> What a nice thing to do for someone. You've already paid it forward for me (but please don't let that stop you!).


Thank you, sir.


----------



## Router Roman (Jun 7, 2012)

I figures as much. When parenting skills are lacking so is charity. Thanks for your reply from Roman in S.E. Michigan


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Mike, you are a good egg!!!


----------

